# Tyre Brush



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmm. When I put the tyre shine on, I quickly realised I should have cleaned the tyre first!

Ah, well, live and learn, eh?

So, I am on the lookout for a tyre cleaning brush that is comfortable to hold does the job and is long lasting.

Holding a 'paint brush' type cleaner isnt that comfortable when needing to give the tyres a scrub and, I've already got a range of envy brushes.

Anyone got suggestions for a tyre brush that is comfortable to hold when giving the tyres a scrub, who to get one from etc?

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

I got a little scrubbing brush with a handle from Asda, 69p


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Steve valentine said:


> I got a little scrubbing brush with a handle from Asda, 69p


Yeah but is it comfy when you're doing 4 tyres?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

i have got one of these from Alex at Elite http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/tyre-scrubber.php?cPath=25_31

does me and it dont ache my hand, i usually start with a degreaser and the tyre brush then rinse then apc or g101 with a envy brush and rinse.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

jamie s said:


> i have got one of these from Alex at Elite http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/tyre-scrubber.php?cPath=25_31
> 
> does me and it dont ache my hand, i usually start with a degreaser and the tyre brush then rinse then apc or g101 with a envy brush and rinse.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

How long do you spend cleaning your tyres then?

Just wondering as you mention comfort?


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

the envy brushes seem to soft to clean tyres really, i know ag make a brush which is tougher


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

if you need one sooner, then wilko's sell the the one like elite sell.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Get a dish scrubbing brush, that you'd use for your washing up. Then you'll have a longer handle. Ideally dont go for one with the scraper edge on the back.


----------



## MrJT (Jan 25, 2010)

jamie s said:


> i have got one of these from Alex at Elite http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/tyre-scrubber.php?cPath=25_31
> 
> does me and it dont ache my hand, i usually start with a degreaser and the tyre brush then rinse then apc or g101 with a envy brush and rinse.


FYI I saw these in Go-Outdoors (Coventry) for £2.50 ish this morning.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I use one of those little Asda type jobs, it doesn't hurt really but then Surfex HD gets the tyres really clean without much agitation.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

£1 shops usually do a tyre brush i got one similar to the elite one.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

I got a Sealey one off Amazon for £2.15, seems a decent quality item


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Wouldnt a nail brush work?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I use a toothbrush on my narrow tyre walls


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

wilkinsons I brought 2 

1) red one with stiff bristles great for tyres
2) black one with soft bristles 

£3 for both


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> if you need one sooner, then wilko's sell the the one like elite sell.


Looked for ages today in all the store, couldn't find it for looking!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nail brush.

A soft brush won't clean them properly.

Should only take a few mins per tyre to clean if you have used wheel cleaner on them.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

jamie s said:


> i have got one of these from Alex at Elite http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/tyre-scrubber.php?cPath=25_31
> 
> does me and it dont ache my hand, i usually start with a degreaser and the tyre brush then rinse then apc or g101 with a envy brush and rinse.


You should not use degreaser on tyres buddy.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Pound shop, feel the bristles and feel of the handle for comfort.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Oops! Forgot about this thread !

Nail brush seems a good shout!

Found this one nail brush, decent price. Until you add to basket, comes out at nearly 9 quid including postage


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nail brush could work but the shorter the bristles the more fling, and closer the hand to the tyre. Or is it...??..:lol:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I guess comfortable is a personal thing, but I use one of these and it seems fine to me, cheap enough too:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly Vikan are well priced


----------



## 30301 (Mar 26, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> You should not use degreaser on tyres buddy.


Why not bud?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

james_death said:


> Certainly Vikan are well priced


+1 Vikan are my brush of choice, have several different ones for interior and exterior.


----------



## S3rv3d (Mar 5, 2009)

30301 said:


> Why not bud?


I think its because degreaser with break down oil, and tyres are made from it. So this will break down the tyre, probably causing the tyre to become weak and crack.

Correct me if im wrong


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

30301 said:


> Why not bud?


As said causes cracking in the tyre, basically degreaser starts to eat the tyre.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Mirror Finish said:


> As said causes cracking in the tyre, basically degreaser starts to eat the tyre.


Wheel cleaner isn't any better


----------



## 30301 (Mar 26, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> As said causes cracking in the tyre, basically degreaser starts to eat the tyre.


WOW..something new learnt. 
I do find APC much better at cleaning than degreaser anyway. I tend to use a stiff dish brush for the tyres even a nail/hand brush.


----------

